# is it possible to buy this?



## 00lude (Oct 21, 2012)

Can i buy these empty glass vials that are threaded at the top for a cap or oral syringe??


----------



## 00lude (Oct 21, 2012)

Or what's everyone else storing there oral suspensions in?


----------



## oxycont (Oct 22, 2012)

www.euromedicines.eu try to ask there.


----------



## SwoleChamp (Oct 22, 2012)

Just google brown glass tincture bottles


----------



## 00lude (Oct 22, 2012)

oxycont said:


> www.euromedicines.eu try to ask there.


Thanks but nothing there for vials or supplies!!


----------



## 00lude (Oct 22, 2012)

SwoleChamp said:


> Just google brown glass tincture bottles


Thanks bro u made it so easy haha cuz I didn't know what they were called, but i found a site!!!


----------



## freakinhuge (Oct 22, 2012)

00lude said:


> Or what's everyone else storing there oral suspensions in?



the bottle it comes in and an oral syringe is what i use.


----------

